

Thinking about buying this book: The Phoenix Project. Would you recommend it? - KarenS
http://www.amazon.com/The-Phoenix-Project-Helping-Business/dp/0988262509/

======
angersock
It's less than $17. Just buy the damn book.

~~~
tux1968
Less than $8 on kindle.

